# Looking for work in Seacoast NH



## micpman (Nov 1, 2005)

I am currently looking for sub contracting work in the seacoast nh area.

95 Chevy 3500 9' fisher plow.
95 International 10 Wheel dump. 16yd.

Fully insured. $1,000,000.00 policy

Please contact me at [email protected].


----------

